# Boer Goat Potjie



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

So I finally got some fresh goat meat and decided to do something with it. 
Today I made a Boer Goat Potjie. I think you call that Dutch Oven. 
What was needed:
- 500g of Boer Goat meat cubes.
- hand full baby potatoes. 
- Two medium sized red onions. 
- one green pepper
- some leek. 

As for spices and other ingredients:
- full spoon medium curry
- some ground black pepper.
- Worcester braai salt. 
- garlic a few cloves. 
- a few cloves
- soup stock blocks mutton flavor
- some olive oil
- some red wine
- chutney. 
- water
- lemon juice

You need charcoal fire, potjie, big spoon for pot. 

The big ingredients need to be cut into cubes. onions and garlic finer chop. 
Use potjie or dutch oven over charcoal. I put in some anti stick spray. Then put in some olive oil. 
Let it heat up. 
Now put in the boer goat meat cubes and fry them brown. mix some curry and other spices under it. I add the black pepper, cloves during the stirring.
Add onions and garlic and let it fry a bit. 
When ready stir again. 
Add soup bloc. I added one and a half just some other worcester salt. 
When browned add glass full with mixture of chutney, red wine water and lemon juice. 
Let it cook for a while. 

Add baby potatoes - After that Do not stir, but make sure there is enough liquid in the potjie. 
Let it cook for a while. 
Add leek and green pepper. 
Let it cook for a while. 
Just before its ready add a glass of red wine and then stir finally and let it cook for a few minutes. 
In total it too 3 hours for the boer goat potjie to be ready. 
It should feed two or three people. 

I took some photos will post them later.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My mouth is watering right now :drool:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds divine!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

We will definitely hold on to this recipe. We do a lot of open fire/Dutch oven cooking here. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

what is the chutney you use?


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> what is the chutney you use?


It's peach chutney. Some sour peach jam, just a spoon full. I mixed it into the red wine/ water/ lemon juice liquid, which I poured in before the potatoes, just to cook the fried meat/onion/garlic mix for a while. It's also, when I add the soup stock. I use 1.5 to 2 soup stock, but then I add very little other salt.


----------

